# Help..trying to work out way to save a seperation



## GlasgowBoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone may be able to help me. I am trying to find ways, answers in prayer to save my marriage, with the person I love. I will try to be as brief as possible. I am a UK resident ( originally from Africa). I married an italian 10 years ago in a registry office in London. Our marriage is registered both in UK and Italy.We have 4 children, 3 born in Italy and 1 born in UK but all with Italian id's and nationality. We moved to Italy 4 years ago and have lived there all ok. We got married in a church last year 2010 in Italy. I have permit and registered to live in Italy. We had a business which wasn't doing well and I used up all our savings and my wifes on living expenses.I messed things up financially, used money that was in her account without her knowledge, and in our savings, which was stealing really. I hid this from her. But it came out. We had a hard time and we agreed as I couldn't find work there, I would come to UK and start working to start repay debts as people and family have lent us money. I am in the UK and have been working sending money. Debts are being paid off. After 4 months here, being apart from them and the kids, which has been hard, she has decided to seperate. This all strated when I had asked her that perhaps it would be better we move back here to the UK where I have work, bills costs of living etc are the same and we can be together as we both agree our kids deserve to have both parents together and I want to make it work. We can work on our relationship. Unfortunately she has her mom who constantly pushes her in certain directions.Her mom has been inbetween us as far as I am concerned, the typical italian mom in law. It is her who i think has led her to this route of wanting seperation. When I mentioned to her that I felt if we moved back here, we could start again on our own, more opportunities for us and for the kids. she has responded saying no, she has sought legal advise and wants seperation. I went back there in May for a weekend when I saw my son for the first time and all was ok, we were civil with each other and I feel if we could have been together, we could work through the problems. She has already been to lawyer and her lawyers were saying I had left the family and not come back and that her mother had been the support and given us money, making it seem like I had just run off, when we had agreed on me coming here and working. I have bben focused and working and sendingm oney to her and trying hard to have faith and pray that perhaps this is God's doing, maybe his way of working to bring us to a new beginning. But each day I feel like another blow. I go back there because last time I was leaving she had given the immigration people the kids ids and documents because apparantly when i said back in March, we should move to UK, she got scared!!! She thought i might go there and run away with the kids. All these things are things that I knew and had heard before because her mum had always advised on this sort of things when speaking of other people. I feel hard done by and want to make this work, for her to realise that whilst it may have been irresponsible for me to have lied and used our finances etc, we cn get out of this. I pray that our relationship if it is just us, without being where she is with her mum so close, we can work at our relationship and not break what God has built. We have lovely children, we are blessed and we both grew up without a father, mine died when I was 14, her parents had seperated/divorced and she had never been in touch with her dad. Help anyone
I pray and seek ways in which God can put light on this, I love her, and I just want to make our relationship, marriage work, for us to be together with our children and build a future for them together. I am thinking of writing to the priest who married us, who is over there and knows us well, and perhaps he may help??? What do I tell him,? Instead of going through problems, do I tell him my feelings and that I want to keep what we did in fron of god honest and not break the marriage??


----------



## GlasgowBoy (Jun 13, 2011)

If the power of prayer is there, please pray for me as i now write to my priest.


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

Glasgowboy -- I will also pray for you..

Please read my story and include me in your prayers as well.. I am also trying my best to salvage a marriage and I am the only 1 fighting for it..


----------

